# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  الاغنية الرومنسية_ترجمة حصرية_( I love to be loved by you)

## MiSteR LoNeLy

الكلمات __ lyrics
+
الترجمه 

I can’t believe I’m standing here 
لا استطيع ان اصدق وانا واقف هنا ...
Been waiting for so many years and 
بعد انتظار سنين و
Today I found the Queen to reign my heart 
اليوم وجدت الملكة لتحكم قلبي 
You changed my live so patiently 
غيرتي حياتي بعد هاذا الصبر 
And turned it into something good and real
وتحولت الى الى شئ جيد وحقيقي 
I feel just like I felt in all my dreams 
اشعر مثلما اني باني في احلامي 
There are questions hard to answer 
هنالك تساؤلات صعب الجواب عليها 
Can’t you see… 
لا تستطيع ان ترين!!!
Chorus: 
Baby, tell me how can I tell you 
حبيبتي,اخبريني كيف استطيع ان اخبرك
That I love you more than life 
اني احببتك اكثر من الحياة
Show me how can I show you 
بيني لي كيف ان اظهر لكي...
That I’m blinded by your light 
ها انا اعمى لنورك !!
When you touch me I can touch you 
عندما تتصلي بي عندها استطيع الاتصال بك
(المقصود بالاتصال هو تبادل الشعور )
To find out the dream is true 
سأجد بانه هاذه الاحلام صحيحة
I love to be loved by you 
انا احب ان اكون محبوبا من قبلك 
You're looking kind of scared right now 
انتي تبحثين عن نوعية خوف الان 
(نوعية الخوف وهي التقدم بشئ جديد بالحياة)
You're waiting for the wedding vows 
انتي تنتظرين لعقد الزواج
But I don’t know if my tongue’s able to talk 
لاكن لااعلم ان كان لساني قادر على التحدث 
Your beauty is just blinding me 
على ان جمالك سبب في اصابتي بالعمى
Like sunbeams on a summer stream and 
مثل اشعة الشمس الصيف الساطعة و
I gotta close my eyes to protect me 
اغلق عيني لحمايتي  
Can you take my hand and lead me 
تسطيعين ان تأخذي بيدي وتبعدينني
From here please yeah...yeah... 
من هنا رجاء ياه ياه
Chorus: 
Baby, tell me how can I tell you 
حبيبتي,اخبريني كيف استطيع ان اخبرك
That I love you more than life 
اني احببتك اكثر من الحياة
Show me how can I show you 
بيني لي كيف ان اظهر لكي...
That I’m blinded by your light 
ها انا اعمى لنورك !!
When you touch me I can touch you 
عندما تتصلي بي عندها استطيع الاتصال بك
(المقصود بالاتصال هو تبادل الشعور )
To find out the dream is true 
سأجد بانه هاذه الاحلام صحيحة
I love to be loved by you 
انا احب ان اكون محبوبا من قبلك
I know they gonna say our love's not strong enough to last forever 
اني اعلم ان هنالك مقولات لاحب ليست قوية لتدوم للابد
And I know they gonna say that we’ll give up because of heavy weather 
وانا اعلم ان مقولات ستعمل على تخلينا عن بعض بسبب الاحوال العثرة
But how can they understand that our love is just heaven sent 
لكن كيف استطيع ان اتفهم حبنا الذي ارسلته السماء لنا 
We keep on going on and on cause this is where we both belong… 
والحفاظ عليه سبب وضعنا الذي نحن فيه  
Chorus: 
Baby, tell me how can I tell you 
حبيبتي,اخبريني كيف استطيع ان اخبرك
That I love you more than life 
اني احببتك اكثر من الحياة
Show me how can I show you 
بيني لي كيف ان اظهر لكي...
That I’m blinded by your light 
ها انا اعمى لنورك !!
When you touch me I can touch you 
عندما تتصلي بي عندها استطيع الاتصال بك
(المقصود بالاتصال هو تبادل الشعور )
To find out the dream is true 
سأجد بانه هاذه الاحلام صحيحة
I love to be loved by you 
انا احب ان اكون محبوبا من قبلك 
Yes I love to be loved by you 
نعم انا احب ان اكون محبوبا من قبلك  
اعتذر عن اي خطأ في الترجمة 
وانشالله تعجبكم الاغنية والكلمات وترجمتها 
مع تحياتي لكم وودي

----------


## modey22522

تسلم أخي عن جد اغنية كلها مشاعر واحساس

ياريت عندي حبيبة واهديها هي


تسلم اخي

تحياتي لك

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

العفووووووووو.....

انشالله كل الي بتتمناه بصير ربنا كريم .......

----------


## تاج النساء

حلوة كتير بدي اسألك كيف بقدر اعمل توقيع متلك

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شكرا على المرور 

يوووووووووووووه هاد سلافته سلافه

----------


## تاج النساء

طيب اكتبلنا اياه موضوع بتفيدنا وبنتعلم

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

انشالله ..........
بس بده وقت كثييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------


## تاج النساء

طيب نحنا بنستنى

----------


## معاذ ملحم

رائع جدا يا محمد ..........ز أغنية كتير حلوه و انا عم بسمعها هلأ 

لقد ابدعت بكل معاني الابداع

----------


## دموع الورد

كثير حلوه ...يسلموا

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks 

for 

all

----------

